# BLASC



## Norei (2. März 2009)

Auf der Datenbankseite prangt ein großer Link, aber in der Installation kann ich nur WoW, AoC und WAR auswählen. Was ist denn nun mit RoM? Wie kann ich BLASC für RoM installieren?


----------



## angsthaeschen (4. März 2009)

Blasc downloaden und installieren fertig.. geht aber noch nciht wirklich.. nur spielzeit bisher.


----------



## Frogstar/Lycanestra (16. März 2009)

Weiß vielleicht jemand wann und ob es in Planung ist das Blasc Rom unterstützt also so wie bei WoW wehre echt klasse wenn das funktionieren würde so mit auto Blog Einträgen und Charaktere Daten  usw 

Danke schon mal für Antwort


----------



## AemJaY (16. März 2009)

ich denke das wird mit der Finalen Version des Spiels dann auch noch kommen.
Geduld geduld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinria (16. März 2009)

Die SuFU hätte geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





B3N schrieb:


> Das RoM-Plugin für BLASC ist noch nicht ganz fertig, die dazugehörige Charakterdatenbank  ist auch noch in der Entwicklung. Ein wenig Geduld noch, Ihr werdet es merken, wenn wir damit fertig sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## t34m4n (21. März 2009)

also blasc soll jetzt für rom gehe und ich hab auch schon leute gesehn die ihren char anzeigen lassen
aber bei mir geht das mit dem char nicht.. trotz aktueller version usw.. spielzeit geht aber

Edith: es geht jetzt wie ihr vll an meiner signatur sehen könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrat2Scrat (21. März 2009)

t34m4n schrieb:


> also blasc soll jetzt für rom gehe und ich hab auch schon leute gesehn die ihren char anzeigen lassen
> aber bei mir geht das mit dem char nicht.. trotz aktueller version usw.. spielzeit geht aber
> 
> Edith: es geht jetzt wie ihr vll an meiner signatur sehen könnt
> ...




Hi,

was hast du den eingestellt, damit es funktioniert.
Habe BLASC nun schon den ganzen Tag laufen und bin in ROM eingelogt.
das Plugin ist installiert und der Pfad angegeben.
jedoch wird der Charakter im Pluginfenster nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Scrat2Scrat (22. März 2009)

Keiner eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?


----------



## WR^Velvet (23. März 2009)

Bei mir das selbe.
Addon wurde richtig geladen.


----------



## Shariko (23. März 2009)

Habt ihr auch den richtigen Client angewählt? Bei mir war erst dasselbe gewesen. Nachdem ich aber den Pfad nochmal überprüft und neu eingestellt habe, funktioniert es bei mir.


----------



## Shinria (23. März 2009)

Also ich musste meinen Blasc-Client auch neu-installieren da er mir das Plugin nicht einfach dazu installieren wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt klappt alles


----------



## Lodegren (26. März 2009)

hm... also bei mir gehts auch noch nicht.. obwohl blasc an ist und ich im spiel bin


----------



## Shinria (26. März 2009)

Hmm.. ich habe das Prob das meine Daten zwar versendet werden aber diese nicht Aktuallisert werden scheinbar... ich stehe immer noch als lvl 46 in der Datenbank... dabei bin ich bereits kurz vor der 48...


----------



## o0ogeneralo0o (27. März 2009)

Hab auch das prop das die daten micht Aktualisiert werden weiß jemand wie ich das beheben kann  







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valerieeve (28. März 2009)

Würde auch gerne wissen wie man die Aktualisierung hinbekommt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antihacker (28. März 2009)

also ich hab blasc schon seit 2 tagen der pfad is richtig angegeben und bei mir steth auchs schon wie lang isch schon gespielt ahb aber ich mein characjter wird nirgends auser bei meinem blasc angezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## IceLegolas (10. April 2009)

Antihacker schrieb:


> also ich hab blasc schon seit 2 tagen der pfad is richtig angegeben und bei mir steth auchs schon wie lang isch schon gespielt ahb aber ich mein characjter wird nirgends auser bei meinem blasc angezeigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also bei mir läuft es nun auch schon seit 4 Tagen mit, aber in der DB erscheint trotzdem nix...Installation wie beschrieben gemacht, im Spiel erscheint auch, dass BLASC verbunden ist und nach dem Spiel auch, dass Daten erfolgreich übertragen wurden...


----------



## DerPoeny (14. April 2009)

Bei mir ist es genau so.

Die ersten Male wurden meine Daten korrekt übernommen. Nun bleibt es auf den Stand den ich vor etwa eine Woche habe stehen.

Gibts da eine offizielle Aussage drüber?


----------



## Strix84 (14. April 2009)

Dito, erster Upload funktionierte, 2-3 mal wurde auch geupdatet und nun hängen die Charakterdaten seit min 2 Wochen unverändert rum.


----------



## Lynxx (15. April 2009)

Mein Char ist mittlerweile aufgetaucht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



allerdings fehlt die Waffe, die Schultern, Mag. Verteid. ..wird wohl noch dran gebastelt nehme ich an.


----------



## I_CRAFT (16. April 2009)

meiner auch hat seit gestern früh (2uhr) 2 updates wieder fahren *g*


----------



## Archonultra (16. April 2009)

hallo miteinander,

ist die funktion in der mybuffed charkterseite schon freigeschaltet wo man seinen charakter sehen kann? momentan kann ich nur die spielzeit einsehen. bei charakter steht nur BLASC installiern. das hab ich schon. dort scheint mein charakter auch auf. ebenso auf der rom datenbank. für eine antwort wär ich euch dankbar :-))

mfg
Archonultra




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antrax527 (15. Mai 2009)

Hmmm ???  Ich hab das selbe problem.
Blasc überträgt daten und meine Chars aus RoM kann ich in Blasc auch sehen nur sie werden mir seid 2 Tagen
nicht im Buffed Raum angezeigt!

Warum ist das so??? Is es noch nicht ausgereift???

bitte mal ein aktuelles statement dazu.

lg
Antrax527




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maledictum (19. Mai 2009)

ab wann wir denn blasc die automatische addon-aktualisiertung für rom addons, wie bei wow, unterstützen???

gruß 
maledictum


----------



## PocketUp (30. Mai 2009)

Maledictum schrieb:


> ab wann wir denn blasc die automatische addon-aktualisiertung für rom addons, wie bei wow, unterstützen???
> 
> gruß
> maledictum



Das würde ich auch gerne wissen.
Da man für den Curse Client jetzt Geld ausgeben muss um in voll zu benutzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaston (30. Mai 2009)

Also ich bekomms auch nicht hin irgendwie. Zwar sind alle meine Chars in der Liste im BLASC aufgeführt, aber in der mybuffed-Seite unter Charaktere steht bei RoM: *Es wurde noch kein Charakter hinzugefügt.
*Ja wie füge ich den denn hinzu? Würd so gern auch so eine Grafik mit Angaben in der Sig stehen haben. Ich find nur keine wirkliche Beschreibung wie genau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WR^Velvet (30. Mai 2009)

Yaston schrieb:


> Also ich bekomms auch nicht hin irgendwie. Zwar sind alle meine Chars in der Liste im BLASC aufgeführt, aber in der mybuffed-Seite unter Charaktere steht bei RoM: *Es wurde noch kein Charakter hinzugefügt.
> *Ja wie füge ich den denn hinzu? Würd so gern auch so eine Grafik mit Angaben in der Sig stehen haben. Ich find nur keine wirkliche Beschreibung wie genau.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenns nur um das Sigbanner geht, einfach deinen Char in der Romdatenbank suchen.
Da steht dann auch der BBCode für das Signaturbanner.


----------



## Antrax527 (2. Juni 2009)

Ja hallo nochmal
Also bei mir hatte es zwischenzeitlich mal funktioniert und meine Daten gingen in das buffed portal über!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur leider muste ich mein Rechner komplett neu aufziehen und jatzt habe ich wieder das problem das es nicht geht ....
ich bekomme nicheinmal die Chardaten in das blascmenü????

hilfe pls


----------



## theMaSch (26. Juni 2009)

Soo ich häng mich einfach auf mal dran :-)
Wie ist denn da der aktuelle Stand? Bei einigen scheint es ja zu gehen (sind ja Chars in der D, bei anderen aber garnicht. 
Laut Charlog & SaveVariables.lua läuft der BlascProfiler mit. Jedoch tauchen die Chars weder im BLASC noch in der Datenbank auf. 
Was machen die bei denen es funktioniert anders? Liegt es event. an der Spielversion? Oder an der Spielsprache? 

mfg

MaSch


----------



## Ohmenhausen (4. Juli 2009)

Bei mir ist es auch so ich starte rom dann wierd gesagt dass das rom plugin activiert wurde oder so und dann tut sich gar nix mehr bitte helft uns und gebt mal ne ausfürhlich beschreibung was man normalerweise machen muss dass BLASC tut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daidara (5. Juli 2009)

habe noch eine frage dazu. wohin muss der pfad angegeben werden


----------



## Niahh (8. Juli 2009)

Antrax527 schrieb:


> Ja hallo nochmal
> Also bei mir hatte es zwischenzeitlich mal funktioniert und meine Daten gingen in das buffed portal über!!
> 
> 
> ...




ich habs gleiche problem. daten gehen auch nicht ins blasc menü. Von meinem ersten char werden die daten zwar auf der buffed seite aktualisiert, aber meine neueren chars tauchen nirgends auf. krieg auch immer noch als erstes auf meinem profil zu lesen das ich blasc nicht installiert hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dedennis (17. Juli 2009)

würd mich auch mal interresieren wann das geht.
bis jetzt scheint blasc nur die funktion zu haben addons downgraden und spiel zum abschmieren bringen. Echt gutes Programm. Sowas gibts nicht oft


----------



## Chlothar (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab aktuell das Prob das ich nur meine Spielzeit übertragen kann aber meine Daten von de Charakteren finde ich nicht obwohl de im Blask angenommen werden die Chars

MfG Chlothar


----------



## Lewa248 (2. November 2009)

Bei mir wird nur 1 char angezeigt, mein Twink.
Mein Haupt nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

